# We have 2 babies so far!



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

YAY!! We just came home from running some errands and we have 2 eggs hatched!!! They are so cute!! I went to take a picture, but my camera batteries we dead , so I will get some later and post them when it is up and running!

i noticed since Wednesday, that two of the eggs had little cracks starting, so I knew they were coming!! 

OK, now what do I do? I know I have to keep watch on their crops to make sure they are being fed. Anything else???


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Here are some pics!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Great pictures! You got it right just watch to be sure they are being fed properly and when the lights go out at night try turning one out so that it gets dim but enough light that they can top up and find the nest box. It's especially important to have a night light when they have eggs or babies so they can find their way back to the box after a fright or something. Good luck on the rest! Good start!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

wow congrats!! and congrats to Maya and Memphis!! what a surprise that must have been...2 in one day!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

just make sure there is lots of food in the dish you will see they are going to be eating alot more now


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

you do know that sue will insist on weekly pics if not more then weekly sometimes 2x a week


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

just be thankful its not daily ...cant wait to see ur little guys grow!! u should get some pieds and who knows what else from Memphis! how exciting!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

What's wrong with daily???


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are so cute  I also vote for daily pic's


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh yea and don,t forget FRESH water daily

I just new sue would want daily pics


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats on the bubs!!  You must be so excited!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They are too cute! Welcome to the world little babies. Maya was always a favorite of mine so I am sure her babies will be gorgeous!


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

:clap: congrats


----------

